# IVF & Slimming World



## keeleyf19 (May 9, 2016)

Hi ladies,

I just wondered if any of you follow the Slimming World plan during IVF treatment?

I followed the plan up until the end of October but decided to "do it alone" to keep commitments to a minimum whilst having IVF. However since then and starting Buserelin a couple of weeks ago the weight is slowly creeping on again. I'm 5'6" and 12 stone again!!!!! Do I nip it in the bud now and re-join or wait until my cycle is over in February? I know the plan works and I actually enjoy it but I don't want to throw money away each week if the drugs are going to make me gain anyway?

Thanks in advance ladies 

Keeley xxx


----------



## KELLSBELLS27 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hey 

Welcome to FF

I stuck with SW during my fertility treatment as I thought having a healthy diet was good for fertility and keeping myself well! I didnt follow SP though as I thought being a bit restrictive wasn't good but that's just me personally xx


----------



## keeleyf19 (May 9, 2016)

Hi Kellsbells,

Thank you so much for replying. I think I'm going to bite the bullet and re-join before I really regret it. I know the plan works!


----------



## KELLSBELLS27 (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm not the biggest champion right now sitting with a glass of vino but I felt better on it and I'm
Sure if you eat enough protein have enough water and veg then you'll be fine

Good luck on your journey xx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

I have always been slightly over 30 (bmi) when cycling... my clinics were always limited to 30 but never checked.
My last cycle, i decided i needed to be way under 30 so i joined SW... I was so focused and lost 2.5 stone. I felt the healthiest i ever felt.
Well, as you can see... i finally became a muy and i really do think, amongst other things, SW had a part to play in it.
That said however, trying to lose the baby weight for my wedding in June.... totally different story! Need focus!

X


----------



## keeleyf19 (May 9, 2016)

Hi Hope84,

I'm sooooooo glad you got your healthy baby! I joined SW to lose weight for my wedding in July 2015 but I wasn't an angel so it took me a while lol.


xx


----------

